# Pics of Cruze withs SS stripes on hood



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well i think they look great. Might have to get some done from a pro.. Or Painted.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work! I guess I'm just too old school. I miss the roof having matching stripes.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> Well i think they look great. Might have to get some done from a pro.. Or Painted.


Is it a decal? Where you get it from?


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Nice work! I guess I'm just too old school. I miss the roof having matching stripes.


agreed, doesnt look complete when its not hood, roof, and trunk


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

You've got an original there! Nice!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! 
those actually look not bad at all!
too bad its not an ss though


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I do have them for the deck lid just have not put them on. I dont think they would look good on the roof.They are vinyl some air bubbles and 1 little wrinkle that i thought was just in the backing but was in the vinyl.hoping the bubbles dissipate


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I love racing stripes but not on the cruze. Don't get me wrong, it is fun adding little toys to it and making it faster/more efficient but the cruze still isn't a fast car by any means...stripes tend to tell a different story. But to each their own!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

not bad looking. good color choice.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

They look great man. I too am partial to the full stripes but the way they were done decades ago (and again now with the new Camaro) look good as well


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I like 'em. Can't wait to see them on the trunk too.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the look on the hood as I'm "old school". But as for the roof, the car it self is not wide enough. Maybe the trunk. If you do the trunk pls post pics. Thx
Is the Vinyl on permanetly or can it be removed?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not a big stripe fan, but they look good.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think it will look complete, even when you put the stripes on the deck lid. gotta have the roof stripes or they just aren't complete. to each his own. good job puttin them on though.


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the stripes! Did the roof and trunk on mine!


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Robafett said:


> Love the stripes! Did the roof and trunk on mine!


 It looks pretty dang good black and red nice.. I do have them on the trunk now.Now 2 with the stripes in washington state


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not bad, looks good on the grey paint!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Any pictures with the additional stripes?


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

New pictures of hood and deck lid.


----------



## JASONandECHO (May 22, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> I do have them for the deck lid just have not put them on. I dont think they would look good on the roof.They are vinyl some air bubbles and 1 little wrinkle that i thought was just in the backing but was in the vinyl.hoping the bubbles dissipate


Hey man, I work for a vinyl wrap shop. For those bubbles, take the smallest pin you can get, puncture the bubbles at their lowest point and then press from the opposite side with your findertip towards the puncture. It should flatten right out! Use a little heat to make it easier! -Jason


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

The airbubbles went away. The wrinkle didnt.Peeled it back to try getting it out stretched the stripe but wrinkle stayed so i bought another set and had them put on.They got them on without anything going wrong.Would like to see the ones on robafett's car in person. I didnt know if it would look good but i think they do


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I think it would be cool to have a pic of our two cars together MountainMax.


----------



## bud97103 (Jul 27, 2013)

that was never a chevy thing only ford


----------

